# how much should a 1yr old pit weigh??



## keelahsMOM

My brindle is almost one year old she goes about 40-45 pounds I was wondering what the avg. weight is. Also if she is under should i worry or not.
I am feeding her natures recipie because she has very bad allergies and every other dog food makes her break out in hives. Is this a good dog food?
:angel:


----------



## koonce272

sounds about right for a true apbt. If she is of bullie lines then she'd be under weight. But that is a great weight. If she doesnt look skinny and looks healthy, more than likely her weight is doing good.

post some pics.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I agree with koonce she sounds like she is in the right weight for her age.


----------



## bahamutt99

Nature's Recipe is a middle-of-the-road kind of food. If your dog does well on it, I wouldn't worry. As for her weight, my girls weigh 45 and 46 pounds, roughly. In the 40s range is a nice standard size for a female. As far as if she's underweight for _her_, we wouldn't know that without seeing pictures.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Correct weight is tricky. There are many variables that come into play such as type and level of conditioning. The weight sounds right for a standard APBT and a good rule of thumb is if you cant see more than the outline of the back two ribs she should be ok. A picture helps, especially over the internet but she sounds ok. How much do you feed her?


----------



## keelahsMOM

Well I give her about 2-3 cups a day but not all at once. She loves to eat and drink. Is this what I should be feeding her or should I give more or less? You cant see back bones or anything like that but you can see her last 2 ribs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

how active is your dog?

personally i give my dog (6 months old 45lb) a total of almost 2 cups a day once in the morning once at night to break it up for him. he is pretty active and i give him a high quality kibble so he doesnt really need as much. how much your dog needs really depends on your dog and its lifestyle and the kibbles you feed. the information you gather here is valuable but honestly i would take what other people do into consideration but ultimately you have to feed based on your dogs needs. What is good for my boy may not be good enough for the next dog and visa versa.


----------



## trutildeath360

my boy is 9 months and weighs 70lbs......he looks solid and athletic..he has that hour glass look to him. and u can see his ribs barely....i keep hearing on this forum things like if your dog is over 50 lbs then he isnt a true apbt..what does that mean and where is the proof and evidence of that......??????


----------



## OldFortKennels

I feed pups 4 cups a day, pups are pups and I want them getting all they need. 


The reason you will hear that pups over 50-60lbs are not pure APBT is that is based on the "true APBT game dog" standard. There is a HUGE gap in opinions on this particular breed as to what is true, ect ect. MY opinion is that the origianl standard, the one created FIRST is the true standard by which things should be measured.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

trutildeath360 said:


> my boy is 9 months and weighs 70lbs......he looks solid and athletic..he has that hour glass look to him. and u can see his ribs barely....i keep hearing on this forum things like if your dog is over 50 lbs then he isnt a true apbt..what does that mean and where is the proof and evidence of that......??????


this is the UKC revised standard of a APBT please scroll down to "height and Weight" just about the bottome of the page. 
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)

this is the proof of that standard.dogs that dispaly similar charateristics to the APBT but are larger are American Bullies. I have tried to search the standards of this breed but since it is a "newer breed" and not reconized by any legitamite clubs I can not site the standards. American Bullies tend to be larger and stocky hence they weigh more then APBT. They are simply a different breed. Judging from your avatar and the weight you posted for your dog at 9 months alone your dog sounds like he is an American Bully. Noth that there is anything wrong with that just trying to answer your question about proof that they are different. Hope that helps.


----------



## bahamutt99

Trutildeath, people breeding to the standard aren't going to intentionally produce a dog that is that large. True abberations do appear, but if a person is breeding generation after generation to make them bigger, that's not an APBT anymore. It'd be no different than if someone started breeding Great Danes smaller and smaller to get a "pocket Dane."


----------



## keelahsMOM

well from the web site peanuts mommy posted my dog is healthy and i have nothing to worrie about. I was just wondering and i thank all of you for your oppions. I have been checking into finding other food that suits her but some can be really expensive. But i will do what i have to for her. She is a very playful pup and loves to be outside,running walking ect.


----------



## BLUE BULLY

*BLUE BULLY*

MY Male Is 10 months old he Weights 79LBS. At what age do they stop growing. Thanks....


----------



## Mr.lee

a little over 1 year they stop growing height and at 1.5-2 years they stop growing side ways lol


----------



## Old_Blood

I really don't know the average for the entire breed but mine would usually be 25-35lbs at that age. 

Yes if she is under (or over) weight you should be concerned, but its really not a big deal. Just feed more or less. You will know if she is under or over by looking at her and can adjust feeding accordingly.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Direct quote from UKC standards page.
"Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy." 
I think the key word there is disproportionately. A dog that is big and holds confirmation is a big dog. One that is disproportionate is a bully. So as for big dogs they are not bully's, it does appear to be open to interpretation so lets leave it to the judges in the ring instead of talking smack on a forum. I get alot of bully comments about grizz who is 4.5 months and 40 pounds. He is "pr" pup and his parents have sired 6 champions. But what would the ukc/adba judges know? You never really hear people taking shots at "rangy" dogs... then again only a "bully" would pick on a tall frail thing like that anyway LOL.


----------



## trutildeath360

PeanutsMommy said:


> this is the UKC revised standard of a APBT please scroll down to "height and Weight" just about the bottome of the page.
> United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
> 
> this is the proof of that standard.dogs that dispaly similar charateristics to the APBT but are larger are American Bullies. I have tried to search the standards of this breed but since it is a "newer breed" and not reconized by any legitamite clubs I can not site the standards. American Bullies tend to be larger and stocky hence they weigh more then APBT. They are simply a different breed. Judging from your avatar and the weight you posted for your dog at 9 months alone your dog sounds like he is an American Bully. Noth that there is anything wrong with that just trying to answer your question about proof that they are different. Hope that helps.


so from looking at the pics u would say that i have a bully...lol..why not just a big muscular apbt puppy...
i still have to disagree with the whole 45 lb weight range..
jmo...just like people say if hes over this weight he might be mixed someone can say the same about snipey snout, small headed 45 pound dog....jmo.....
and they just give those weights as a guidline if you are SHOWING your dog...but it goes on to say if they are over the weight they are NOT to be PENALIZED unless disproportionately massive..not that if they are over the weight then they are not apbt.....


----------



## keelahsMOM

Hey all Just to update every one one baby's weight she goes about 45-50 lbs. She has come along long way from the begining. Any who I think she looks Great she has wonderful mucle tone and she is very active. I keep her diet very healthy.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

dan'sgrizz said:


> Direct quote from UKC standards page.
> "Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy."
> I think the key word there is disproportionately. A dog that is big and holds confirmation is a big dog. One that is disproportionate is a bully. So as for big dogs they are not bully's, it does appear to be open to interpretation so lets leave it to the judges in the ring instead of talking smack on a forum. I get alot of bully comments about grizz who is 4.5 months and 40 pounds. He is "pr" pup and his parents have sired 6 champions. *But what would the ukc/adba judges know? *You never really hear people taking shots at "rangy" dogs... then again only a "bully" would pick on a tall frail thing like that anyway LOL.


They have Championed "Bullies" before under the APBT name. Not trying to say anything about anyones dog, just stating a fact.


----------



## KING KONG

mine weighed about 70 (he gained 10lbs from age 1-2). But my bros amstaff was about that weight (45-50lbs)


----------



## Manson

I was wondering the same thing, my boy just turned a year and weighs 65lbs


----------



## Kingsgurl

Holy thread revival, Batman

Do you have pics of your dog? No one can tell you if he is the correct weight for his frame without seeing your dog. What are his bloodlines? APBT? Bully?


----------



## benji

My 7 month old female weighs 46 lbs . Shes strong i take her hiking a lot but im always afraid she may attack other dogs so i keep her on a leach when we hike .


----------



## Rlopez1200

Mine is 7 months and 65 lbs








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joelpowell

Old_Blood said:


> I really don't know the average for the entire breed but mine would usually be 25-35lbs at that age.
> 
> Yes if she is under (or over) weight you should be concerned, but its really not a big deal. Just feed more or less. You will know if she is under or over by looking at her and can adjust feeding accordingly.


my male is the same size and he is registered pure breed with the ukc so that about the size of the dog is wrong and he's only 10 months.


----------



## Princesspaola21

joelpowell said:


> my male is the same size and he is registered pure breed with the ukc so that about the size of the dog is wrong and he's only 10 months.


Just because you have UKC papers that say APBT that means nothing. Both of my American Bullies are falsely registered as APBT with UKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dedust

*my pitbull*

i have a female black american pitbull who is one year old and weighs 65 pounds... she is all muscle and she is sturdy. she gets all her muscle pulling me around on my longboard upruns:


----------



## mccoypitbulls

i have a yr old gyp weighing a whoppin 39 lbs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Odin weighed 49 lbs when I got him from the shelter and was extremely skinny. In the first week at my house he gained 10lbs! He was a year then, now at 2 he weighs 75lbs, but he's a mutt.

The APBT im pickin up this weekend, Banshee, weighs in low 30's im told. And she will be 1 in May.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

